# Focus stacking in Lightroom 5



## cowleystjames

I've been talking to a colleague who uses photo stacking in Photoshop and I'm  wondering if you can do the same in Lightroom? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Mike

No, not something you can do in Lightroom.

But if you have both Lightroom and Photoshop installed, you can select the group of images in Lightroom, right click and choose 'Edit in...' and choose Photoshop.  
I know that with some things (HDR or stitching) you can choose to export the images directly into that command in Photoshop.  So you'd select the images and choose 'Merge to HDR in Photoshop'.

I'm not sure if focus stacking is one of those options yet, but you could just 'open in' and go from there.

Of course, if you don't have Photoshop...you can't do any of this.  Although, there may be other programs that can do it.


----------



## Scatterbrained

If you don't have Ps there are third party options available for focus stacking:

stacker [Zerene Stacker]

Helicon Soft | Helicon Soft Website

CombineZP News


----------



## TATTRAT

Hrm, I just looked, I have Lightroom 3 and it has stacking, I wonder why 5 doesn't...unless it's a different stack I am looking at, I am gonna mess around with it.

Poop, I think that stacking is more for organizing, not focus stacking.


----------



## Big Mike

Yes, 'stacking' in Lightroom is just organizing several photos (or virtual photos) into a single panel in the grid view.  Has nothing to do with 'focus stacking'.


----------

